

Perceptual computing competition from Intel: $100k+ grand-prize - intelperc
http://intel.ly/13eq0Zw
Starting May 6th, Intel wants to inspire developers to forge new ground by integrating voice control, gesture control, facial recognition, and augmented reality with apps and games on PCs in the second phase of its Perceptual Computing Challenge. With a grand-prize of $100,000 USD and thousands of dollars in prizing available in 4 different categories, Intel is looking for the most unique, innovative, and bar-raising uses of Perceptual Computing possible. Participants have six weeks to submit ideas for games, productivity tools, user interfaces, or generally innovative uses of the Perceptual Computing SDK. If your idea is accepted it will be selected by the panel of judges to progress into round two, where you’ll receive an interactive gesture camera in order to turn the idea into reality. Good luck to all participants!
======
ankurdhama
Download the SDK from intel and you will get a f___ing exe ... basically you
need Windows sh__ to do anything with it.

